# Ipod Help!!



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try my best to explain this as clearly as I can.....

I've had a 4th gen Ipod for a while but never got around to putting any music on it.  I told my SIL about it and she offered to put all of her music (we have very similar tastes) on it for me, of course I said "yay"!  So, now that I'm home I'd like to be able to add music from my itunes account, as well as add everything on it currently to my itunes library for backup.  Is this possible w/out losing everything that's on it now?  We did the same thing w/my daughter's shuffle (copied from my niece's account).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

An iPod will only sync with a single computer. If you sync it now to your PC, it will be overwritten. That's how it works. It is set up this way to prevent music piracy.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> An iPod will only sync with a single computer. If you sync it now to your PC, it will be overwritten. That's how it works. It is set up this way to prevent music piracy.


Thanks for your help....so does this also mean that I can't add any music from
my iTunes account?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never done it, but could you try this?

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1202


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've never done it, but could you try this?
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1202


Yes, I'm going to try that, thank you so much!!!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

More than one computer can be used with an iPod, but you have to "authorize" each one. You do it through iTunes, I forget exactly how.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I struggled with this when I transferred my itunes library to a new computer.  In fact I struggled so much I'm not sure exactly how I did it.  I had to use the help screens.  I found out you can only synch with one library at a time and if you change librarys you delete everything from the old library.  But I did transfer my music from my old computer to my new one using my Ipod, then I loaded some music from cds that computer and synched with the new one.  I have all my music on the new computer and everything on my ipod but I can't use the library on the old computer anymore.
Once this clicked with me, it went pretty quick.  It's under moving your itunes library to another computer, I found it by searching.  I'm pretty stupid about these things and I was able to follow the directions (with some difficulty)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> More than one computer can be used with an iPod, but you have to "authorize" each one. You do it through iTunes, I forget exactly how.


Thanks!



imallbs said:


> I struggled with this when I transferred my itunes library to a new computer. In fact I struggled so much I'm not sure exactly how I did it. I had to use the help screens. I found out you can only synch with one library at a time and if you change librarys you delete everything from the old library. But I did transfer my music from my old computer to my new one using my Ipod, then I loaded some music from cds that computer and
> synched with the new one. I have all my music on the new computer and everything on my ipod but I can't
> use the library on the old computer anymore.
> Once this clicked with me, it went pretty quick. It's under moving your itunes library to another computer, I
> ...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently synced to my new laptop. I was dismayed to find that I could not sync my audible books, in fact, it cleared them all off and I could not reload them. Finally, almost 2 days later, I discovered, quite accidently, that I had to authorize my new computer. I can't even remember how I did this, but now it syncs just fine.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

My solution is never to sync with any library, thus avoiding the possibility of erasure and allowing me to archive songs on other drives and delete them from my main drive as necessary. This is especially useful if you have a huge ALAC music collection (mine's 700 GB), limited space and don't want to affect your iPod's library.  It also allows you to cherry-pick exactly which songs you'll be carrying on each DAP, which is what I prefer.  

Some people do this by syncing only playlists, but I prefer not to do that either.

I own a few different players.  Each contains different music for different situations (work and the gym, home use with a DAC dock, etc.).

And congratulations on owning and keeping that 4G.  It, the 5.5G and the original Shuffle are the best-sounding iPods Apple ever made.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you help!  And it's good to know that the 4th gen Ipod is a keeper


----------

